# Barnegate Lighthouse State Park



## Clark (Dec 21, 2010)

Just birds. Don't want to waste anybody's time.


Yesterday, I traveled 1 1/2 hrs. south to the Barnegate Bay inlet. Heard there were Harlequin Ducks floating around over the weekend, and had to give it a try. Well, there wasn't any in sight. But the incidentals made up for it. It was cold, wind was howling, stayed almost 3hrs.


Brant (Branta bernicia) -has never been on 'the list', but when they swim over to investigate, who could resist a few mugshots?





Red Breasted Merganser (Mergus serrator) First time I have seen the male. At least seven were feeding. No sentinel, all would dive at same time. The file photo on Wiki was taken a couple of miles from our home. The Barnegate Inlet is a hotspot to feed duing outgoing tide.








Female. Seen many. This one was very shy and hugged the jetty all day.








Dunlin (Calidris alpina hudsonia) They look like Sanderlings. But with Dunlins, the beak is longer and crooked about a third in from tip. I think their legs are longer also.









Purple Sandpiper (Calidris maratima) Fed non-stop while I was there. Easy to get close to, fun to watch, but for photos- head shots were hard to come by.





Great Northern Loon or Common Loon (Gavia immer) Seen my first one (last photo) on Chesapeak Bay last October. There are a few here, and not too skittish. Loons can hold their breath a long time. It is the state bird of Minnesota.
This is the winter plummage, different than breeding color. The last photo was taken last October, attached for comparison of color.



A split second before diving.









Old Squaw (Clangula hyemalis) Have not seen these in over thiry years. The Raritan Bay used to be full of these in winter, no more.
In flight (i know this is crappy, but wanted to show tail)




Family fun. Female is on right.





Harbor Seal (Phoca vitulina) We have seen these on occasion in the Raritan Bay (near home). They swim underwater. I guestimated where it would surface and got *lucky*. 
It is true, I run when they are submerged.




Thanks for looking.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 21, 2010)

Good stuff. How was the water!?


----------



## Shiva (Dec 21, 2010)

Great pics Clark. Helps me forget the bland scenery outside my window. It's so dark and dull here that it seems all the birds have packed up and gone south.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 21, 2010)

Just ducky! -- oops, sorry. I just couldn't resist.

Good photos -- I like bird-watching.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 21, 2010)

Great photos Clark. Amazing patterns & textures in their feathers, aren't there?


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 22, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 22, 2010)

Excellent pics Clark!!!! Not an easy job to get them smiling  !!! Jean


----------



## Ernie (Dec 22, 2010)

Cool! Thanks!


----------



## Hera (Dec 22, 2010)

Looks like a fun day out.


----------



## etex (Dec 22, 2010)

Super shots Clark! Love the detail in your photos!


----------



## Clark (Dec 25, 2010)

Thank you. 

Eric- sapien free.
Joanne- yes, just like flowers.

Went back Friday afternoon. No Harlequins.
Merry Christmas.


----------



## Scooby5757 (Dec 25, 2010)

Nice Clark. I spent my summers at Harveys Cedars and never noticed such diversity. Thanks! :clap:


----------



## Clark (Jan 22, 2011)

Thank you Ty.
Perhaps our internet friends do not know, that summer is a one specie season at the shore. :evil:




Third trip had more charm than I could handle.
Besides getting something for the wall, had the pleasure to be birding next to John and Flo. Some retirees that were braving the icy jetty. 
They came in from Michigan to see the Harlequins.








Happy couple going over the menu.







It got busy. Crazy amount of action right here. Saliva all over myself.
My memory card maxes out five shots after this







Add your own caption. It is exactly what it looks like.









Histrionicus histrionicus


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 22, 2011)

Good photos! 

It looks like someone with an imagination went wild with paint on those ducks!


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 23, 2011)

This portrait of Histrionicus histrionicus is just awesome!!!! (Good stuff you got there  !!!) Jean


----------



## W. Beetus (Jan 23, 2011)

Wow! Those birds are great!


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 27, 2011)

:drool::drool:Wonderful job with the photos Clark! :clap::clap:


----------



## Clark (Jan 27, 2013)

new page


----------



## Clark (Jan 27, 2013)

new page


----------



## Clark (Jan 27, 2013)

new page


----------



## Clark (Jan 27, 2013)

bump

Can't believe it have been this long since I've been here.
Brought wife to see the harlequins.
Sorta dissapointed there were no scoters. Got to see our first razorbill, but it was juvy, and not to appealling.
Last time met a lovely couple from Michigan, this time some fine folks from Montreal. This is one of those places, that people make the trek for a single species.


The bycatch first. Winter plummage not so great for some avian subjects.

Best Loon pic of the day





Lesser Scaup female





Old Squaw him/her





Ruddy Turnstone







Histrionicus histrionicus 
She is such a flirt...







Thanks for looking


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 27, 2013)

Just ducky!

Sorry, I couldn't resist... Great photos and lovely birds.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 28, 2013)

very nice pics. the ruddy looks like it's hunched up against the cold


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 28, 2013)

Phantastic views with your great lens and eye !!!! Jean


----------



## Secundino (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks for sharing!!! Great pics and wonderful birds!


----------



## Clark (Jan 28, 2013)

Thank you very much 

Sorry I can't show the Northern Lapwings that have been around New Jersey for a while. They are extremely rare for our area.
But they flew the coup before we arrived...

hehehe 
Just ducky

I think i'm getting better at blowing out the whites unfortunately.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 31, 2013)

Amazing photos!!! Thanks for sharing them with us!!!!


----------

